# Expired Visa - worst consequences?



## felfalafel (Mar 24, 2021)

Dear all,
what are the consequences if I overstay my tourist visa? I have already extended it 3 times, and have thus stayed the maximum time legally possible - about 3 years. I was planning on leaving the country and returning within a few days, but covid made that impossible - as well as shifting to a retirement or investment visa on time.

For business and private reasons, leaving right now is not an option. As far as my reseach got me, if I overstay more than 12 months, I risk getting blacklisted and permanently banned from entering the country again. However, as long as I only overstay <12 months, I might get deported (taken to Manila and pushed on a plane), and have to pay about a hundred $ per month or less (which wouldn't really be an issue), but no other consequences arise. 

Can anyone verify or falsify my information, ideally with lived experience and/or links to reports? Is anyone else here purposefully overstaying? what are other solutions to staying in the country throughout this pandemic? (marriage is not an option  )

Thanks for your help, 
Felix


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Well. BEFORE covid it was high fines and risk for deporting and blacklist, 
but concerning EXTENDING BI has been much nicer during covid. 
Why didn't you extend it before it expired??? Then they would have let you extend it BECAUSE of covid, By overstaying long time and again I don't know how they will react, but I GUESS BETTER chance by covid to get away with it (for a high fine) both because of BI have been more flexible during covid and they need money more than normal.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

You could call or message the Philippine Bureau of Immigration from their official Facebook page PBI Link 

And so now you have two worries right now felfalafel... not only is your Visa about to expire but you are also prohibited from working or owning a business on a Tourist Visa, so if you do contact the PBI I would come up with another reason why you want to stay in the Philippines.

Another link you might want to try since you're already here maybe you can work out an Investment or SRRV Visa PRA


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

felfalafel said:


> Dear all,
> what are the consequences if I overstay my tourist visa? I have already extended it 3 times, and have thus stayed the maximum time legally possible - about 3 years.


Wow, I had no idea! You can stay 3 years in-country on a tourist visa? UK here and Id love to do that. Been apart from my gf for 17 months now with no end in sight. This is something to keep in mind when borders finally open.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You can extend beyond 3 years but you need a good reason and it's expensive.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gary D said:


> You can extend beyond 3 years but you need a good reason and it's expensive.


Thanks for this info, handy to know


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Gary D said:


> You can extend beyond 3 years but you need a good reason and it's expensive.



You can _request _to extend beyond 3 years. Whether BI approves and how long they approve is uncertain.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI: How much are the Penalties for Overstaying as a Tourist in the Philippines? – Philippines Information

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

felfalafel said:


> I have already extended it 3 times, and have thus stayed the maximum time legally possible - about 3 years.
> 
> Can anyone verify or falsify my information, ideally with lived experience and/or links to reports?


An Expat I know was told absolutely no extensions beyond 3 years several months ago, he had to leave the country. Source below. My suggestion is you get to a BI office ASAP since you have exceeded 3 years & plead your situation to avoid further problems as an over stayer.

The Bureau of Immigration launched on 10 June 2013 the Long-Stay Visitor Visa Extension (LSVVE) scheme to encourage tourist arrivals in the Philippines. 

*No LSVVE shall be issued to visa-required nationals whose stay exceeds* twenty-four (24) months *and thirty-six (36) months for non visa-required nationals *


SOURCES:

https://ottawape.dfa.gov.ph/index.php/2016-04-12-08-36-08/long-stay-visitor-visa-extension-lsvve

https://ottawape.dfa.gov.ph/images/stories/pr/2013/Memo_Circular_No._RADJR_2013-002_LSVVE.pdf

Extension of Stay


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Felfalafel. So do you live near an Immigration Office? Haven't heard from you since your first posting, here's a couple links to Satellite Offices.

Other Satellite Offices Link

Satellite offices classed either A B or C


----------



## Scott Bowman (Mar 29, 2021)

Gary D said:


> You can extend beyond 3 years but you need a good reason and it's expensive.


How much does that cost? and what if I marry a Filipina, I am planning to anyway


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Scott Bowman said:


> How much does that cost? and what if I marry a Filipina, I am planning to anyway


No idea of cost but even if you marry a filipina you must still stay legal until you can obtain a 13a spouse visa.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Scott Bowman said:


> How much does that cost? and what if I marry a Filipina, I am planning to anyway


Welcome to the forum Scott, I married and then I had to return to the US for a couple years so I worked all my Immigration paper work through the mail system, phone calls and messages I'm from North Dakota and so we have to use the Chicago Philippine Consulate Chicago Consulate down load forms I had everything done in two months, it would have been quicker if I lived near Chicago and they had questions about my health I needed a Doctor to address but still all completed through the mail system in under 2 months.

If you get this accomplished stateside you come her as a Permanent Resident and you have your 13a Visa stamped into your US Passport the only thing needed next is the ACR card and that's an all day event but if you do it from here the first year is known as a Probationary period and then after that you apply for your Permanent Resident or 13a so if done here it takes a couple years so if you have to travel long distances to get to an office that can process all this it becomes somewhat stressful and expensive. But if you're going to be living in Manila it won't be to bad and you could go that route.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Fellow Expats; regarding posts stating that you can extend beyond 3 years (if you have a good reason, etc. etc.), if you are already in the PI on a 9A Visa. *Kindly ask for a source from those who state this.*

The Expat community where i live and in several adjacent towns where i live is rapidly dwindling down to Expats on a 13a, married to a Filipina. *No one on a 9a tourist visa who has tried has been granted an extension beyond their 3 years.*

The PI law/guidance is clear.

SOURCE:
https://ottawape.dfa.gov.ph/index.php/2016-04-12-08-36-08/long-stay-visitor-visa-extension-lsvve
https://ottawape.dfa.gov.ph/images/stories/pr/2013/Memo_Circular_No._RADJR_2013-002_LSVVE.pdf


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

A quote from another forum currently discussing this matter. I do not have any links to support this.
"Someone I know applied to stay in the Philippines beyond the 3 year point. He applied on 11 August last year and received approval. I dont know the reason. He was given an approval last week for two months from the receipt of the letter .....His penalty is 35k."


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> *No one on a 9a tourist visa who has tried has been granted an extension beyond their 3 years.*


Starting next month can't they just re-enter on a 9a?


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Shadowman said:


> Starting next month can't they just re-enter on a 9a?


As you know, restrictions are "constantly" changing. I just returned from the beach to go swimming, no swimming allowed until April 5 to prevent crowds during holy week and we're MGCQ.

I don't think anyone knows what the travel restrictions will be next month. If you have an official source for that then kindly post it. These are the current arrival restrictions until April 21, 2021.

IATF Resolution 105
SOURCE: https://www.officialgazette.gov.ph/downloads/2021/03mar/20210325-IATF-105-RRD.pdf


















SOURCE: Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


----------



## Shadowman (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> SOURCE: Bureau of Immigration, Republic of the Philippines


That's new, they added a requirement for foreign parent; they can only enter if traveling with a Filipino spouse. Yeah we'll see next, I except at least that one to change.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Shadowman said:


> That's new, they added a requirement for foreign parent; they can only enter if traveling with a Filipino spouse. Yeah we'll see next, I except at least that one to change.


It's changed something like four times since just before Christmas so any forward planning is very difficult.


----------



## Scott Bowman (Mar 29, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to the forum Scott, I married and then I had to return to the US for a couple years so I worked all my Immigration paper work through the mail system, phone calls and messages I'm from North Dakota and so we have to use the Chicago Philippine Consulate Chicago Consulate down load forms I had everything done in two months, it would have been quicker if I lived near Chicago and they had questions about my health I needed a Doctor to address but still all completed through the mail system in under 2 months.
> 
> If you get this accomplished stateside you come her as a Permanent Resident and you have your 13a Visa stamped into your US Passport the only thing needed next is the ACR card and that's an all day event but if you do it from here the first year is known as a Probationary period and then after that you apply for your Permanent Resident or 13a so if done here it takes a couple years so if you have to travel long distances to get to an office that can process all this it becomes somewhat stressful and expensive. But if you're going to be living in Manila it won't be to bad and you could go that route.


I am right up the road from you, in Minnesota. I will be living in Imus Cavite


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I was in immi this morning renewing my visa and after completion I asked the lady clerk firstly if the SRRV is up and running again, no sorry sir still shut down. then I asked the hypothetical "what would happen if my 36 month stay was due and I couldn't leave the country because of the covid lockdowns" yes sir you can apply for a 2 month extension but only once and it is PHP 25K. leave the country after that or pay the relevant fines when you can leave. BTW that is what she said and I'm only repeating. Not very helpful or compassionate for those stuck here in that situation.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> I was in immi this morning renewing my visa and after completion I asked the lady clerk firstly if the SRRV is up and running again, no sorry sir still shut down. then I asked the hypothetical "what would happen if my 36 month stay was due and I couldn't leave the country because of the covid lockdowns" yes sir you can apply for a 2 month extension but only once and it is PHP 25K. leave the country after that or pay the relevant fines when you can leave. BTW that is what she said and I'm only repeating. Not very helpful or compassionate for those stuck here in that situation.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Steve, this Covid nightmare isn't a quick fix so I'd stay and pay those fees unless you don't mind being locked out for who knows how long and what's next when it comes to Immigration rules but if you're in country what are they going to do.... they can't even kick out homeless Expats they walk the streets and as long as they don't hurt anyone they remain.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

For myself I don't need to think about leaving until Feb/Mar 2023 but the way things are travelling it may affect me then unless I opt for the SRRV, doh, who knows how long that will take to be reinstated. Given this post and the questions raised I thought I'd ask the questions while I was in the immi office.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

